# Änderungsdatum einer Website herausfinden



## klose010 (21. Feb 2010)

Ich habe schon gegooglet, aber nur rausgefunden, wie man das Änderungsdatum einer Seite herausfindet. Doch wenn ich anstatt einer Datei auf dem Lokalen Computer eine Datei im Internet angebe, klappt das nicht. Kann mir jemand erklären wie, bzw ob es überhaupt geht.


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Feb 2010)

HTTP-Header sind die Lösung:

```
GET /images/bg_100117.png HTTP/1.1
Host: www.*****.de
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.9.2) Gecko/20100115 Firefox/3.6
Accept: image/png,image/*;q=0.8,*/*;q=0.5
Accept-Language: de-de,de;q=0.8,en-us;q=0.5,en;q=0.3
Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate
Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
Keep-Alive: 115
Connection: keep-alive

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Sun, 21 Feb 2010 12:10:47 GMT
Server: Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny3 with Suhosin-Patch
[B]Last-Modified: Sun, 17 Jan 2010 20:03:37 GMT[/B]
Accept-Ranges: bytes
Content-Length: 21962
Cache-Control: max-age=7776000
Expires: Sat, 22 May 2010 12:10:47 GMT
Connection: close
Content-Type: image/png
```

wenn der Last-Modified-Header nicht da ist, kannst du auch kein Datum bestimmen.

Edit: ???:L Du hast rausgefunden wie es über HTTP geht aber mit Dateien über HTTP geht es nicht? Das wiederspricht sich irgendwie total.


----------



## Atze (21. Feb 2010)

ich denke mal, er meinte lokale dateien, mit file.lastModified();

das hatte wohl geklappt


----------



## klose010 (21. Feb 2010)

Ja, ich hab das Änderungdatum mit file.lastModified();.
Also wie ich dich verstanden habe, geht es nur auf den Seiten, die einen ausführlichen HTTP-Header besitzen. Sonst nicht.
Schade


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Feb 2010)

Neija wenn kein LastModified-Header da ist, bedeutet dies, dass der Webserver die Datei nicht als statische Datei hat.
Somit wurde die Antwort dynamisch per Java/PHP/RoR/wasauchimmer erzeugt und die letzte Änderung der Datei ist somit das Datum, im HTTP-Response.
Dies muss natürlich nicht stimmen, wenn ich statischen Content per JSP ausgebe, habe ich zwar kein LastModified aber ich habe den Code vllt auch seit 2 Wochen nichts mehr geändert.


----------



## klose010 (21. Feb 2010)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Gibt es also doch eine Möglichkeit, bei jeder Website das änderungsdatum rauszufinden. Kannst du vielleicht mal einen Beispielcode, z.B. für Google posten?


----------



## Atze (21. Feb 2010)

letztes änderungsdatum bei statischen seiten im header, letztes änderungsdatum == erzeugungsdatum bei dynamischen seiten, jedenfalls was das file an sich angeht. wie alt / neu die sourcen des contents sind, ist dann nicht feststellbar


----------

